# 1970 Plymouth Cuda



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I got a CPL and it did improve the reflections on the car, but they're still kind of there and it bugs me.  As I spin the CPL, it reduces reflections in one area but not the other. I decided to reduce the reflections on the windshield. This is how they work, so what can you do.  Anyway, thought on this one?

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## EDL (Jun 22, 2012)

A little dark and that yellow reflection on the side is killing it.  Looks like it could use a couple more exposures, one under and one over to get more of the shadow details and to keep from blowing out the highlights in the wheels and the bumper.  The colors are nice and I definitely like the car.

As for the reflections, for this subject and HDR I personally think reflections add greatly to the end result.  Shots that I favor tend to have lots of reflections and the HDR processing seems to give them a very, very high gloss look as a result.  Unfortunately it requires that you shoot the car where the reflections aren't distracting and you don't always have control over that.


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 22, 2012)

It is dark.  I have a tendancy to do that.  I just brightened it a bit and it looks much better.

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## kenjiP (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice car. Drove this around town and it makes all the young men want to drag race with me, and the older guys longing to be teenagers again. Fun to drive in an odd classic kind of way.


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 12, 2012)

A tad dark, but I can live with that. 

The yellow reflection is killing it for me, though. I know there are often times when we get what we get, and we can do little to combat them, but that curb isn't doing the image any favors...


----------

